# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tìm đại lý Công ty TNHH công nghệ Syntec Vietnam

## TaTuansib

*Tìm đại lý Công ty TNHH công nghệ Syntec Vietnam*

Công ty công nghệ Syntec chuyên cung cấp bộ điều khiển cho máy công cụ (tiện, phay, gỗ, kính, khắc), sản phẩm servo (spindle, driver, DD motor và encoder), bộ điều khiển tự động hóa và máy chuyên dụng, Robot. Nhằm thúc đẩy hoạt động kinh doanh, hiện nay công ty chúng tôi có nhu cầu tìm đại lý như sau:

Tiêu chí:
• Doanh nghiệp hoặc cá nhân cùng ngành nghề với các sản phẩm liên quan của Syntec
• Có trụ sở kinh doanh phù hợp với khu vực địa lý theo định hướng phát triển theo hệ thống phân phối của công ty.

Quyền lợi:
• Tham gia training tính năng và sản phẩm mới miễn phí
• Hỗ trợ cài đặt, lập trình miễn phí cho máy ban đầu
• Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật nhanh chóng, kịp thời
• Giá ưu đãi, cạnh tranh. Được hưởng chiết khấu thương mại trên doanh thu theo quy định của công ty Syntec

Liên hệ:
• Mr. Thọ 0938332829
• Website: vnsyntec.com.vn

----------

denledmes

----------


## garynguyen

Very good job!

----------


## lenam12

Có gì bên mình sẽ liên hệ nhé  :Smile:

----------


## ktshung

website cty không có thật, mình ở Huế, có phù hợp ko bác

----------

